# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  UDDI

## Inprise

در این نوشتار با  UDDI  آشنا خواهید شد و اندکی در مورد مفاهیم تکنیکی و فوائد آن خواهید آموخت .

سوال : UDDI  چیست ؟

الف) یکنوع لامپ
ب) جدیدترین محصول شرکت گلرنگ
ج) جدیدترین عنوان مدرک مهندسی مایکروسافت
د) هیچکدام 


جواب غیر تشریحی) گزینه د !

جواب تشریحی ) مهمترین تغییرات دنیای محاسبه و اطلاعات یکی *منبع-محور* ( Server-Centric  ) شدن محاسبات است و دیگری *بی تو بی* (  B2B -  خدائیش هر چی فکر کردم نتونستم یه اصطلاح فارسی براش بسازم !!! علی الظاهر این استعداد فقط در انحصار دوستان عزیزم در فرهنگستان زبان فارسی ست !!! ) 

در صورتیکه عبارت  thin-Client  برایتان آشناست ... اگر صفحات دینامیک وب با اسکریپت های  Server side طراحی کرده اید ... اگر گرفتار مزاحمتهای تلفنی وقت و بی وقت مدیر فن آوری شرکت  A  (!) برای مراجعه مجدد به شرکتشان و تغییر در سورس کد تمام برنامه های کلاینت آنها به دلیل تغییر جناب مدیر عامل و نتیجتا (!!) تغییر سیاستهای کلی شرکت شده اید و .... با مفهوم و مزایای سیستمهای* منبع-محور* آشنا هستید ! (... در مورد مثال آخر : دوست داشتید آشنا میبودید !!! )

thin-Client و تفکر * منبع-محور* گرایانه  یا به عبارت واضحتر طراحی و تولید سیستمهای نرم افزاری که با تفکیک وظایف در لایه های متفاوت ضمن کاستن از بار وارده بر تمام مشتریان نرم افزار در صورت تغییر کمترین تغییرات را خواهد داشت و البته کمترین هزینه یکی از مهمترین عوامل موفقیت تولید کنندگان نرم افزار است اگر به پول و وقت خود علاقه داشته باشند . ( و البته به آگهی های بازرگانی آب و تاب دار و انچنانی در مورد طراحی چند لایه و مستحکم ! )

اما آنچه که ثمره گسترش فعالیتهای اجتماعی انسان و انتظار وی از تکنولوژی برای تولید بستر مناسب برای حرکت کمتر و کسب درآمد بیشتر (!) است فن آوریهائیست که به مقوله  B2B  می پردازند . (  B2B  رو بخونید : بیزینس تو بیزینس - شرکت تو شرکت - مغازه تو مغازه - شغل تو شغل ... !!! )

شرکتها و صاحبان مشاغل و صنعت برای اینکه به مشتریان یا همکاران یا نمایندگان خود سرویسهای اطلاعاتی بدهند مجبور نیستند که به جای آنها تصمیم بگیرند . برای آنها کار کنند یا حتی یک لیزد لاین از واحد نرم افزاری خود تا واحد مدیریتی آنها بکشند ! ... مهم نیست چه میکنید . خدمات میدهید ... تولید میکنید ... تبلیغ میکنید ...و ... ! مهم این است که داده ها و *روند* هائی در مجموعه تحت مدیریت شما وجود دارد که برخی از آنها یا وجوهی از انها مورد نیاز نمایندگان شما در سراسر دنیا - فروشندگان محصولات شما - مشتریان عمده شما و ... است . 

معادله اول : * منبع محور* تفکر میکنی .
معادله دوم : یه جائی تو این دنیا کسی هست که به داده های تو نیاز داره .
معادله سوم : تو نمیخای درگیر شرایط اون آدم بشی .
معادله چهارم : تو میخای خوب سرویس بدی و موفق بشی .
معادله پنجم : تو داری مقاله من رو میخونی و منتظری تا راه حل رو بهت بگم !!!

نتیجه : 
Web services technology based on standard methods of description, discovery, and integration
alleviate the implications of this diversity. Web services are self-contained, modular business
applications that have open, Internet-oriented, standards-based interfaces. Web services
communicate directly with other Web services via standards-based technologies. These standardsbased
communications allows Web services to be accessed by customers, suppliers, and partners
independent of hardware, operating system, or even programming environment.




( فکر میکنم اینقدر این متن زیبا و هنری (!) نوشته شده که ترجمه کردنش هم روح لطیف (!!!) برنامه نویسهای عزیز رو آزرده میکنه هم تن نویسنده اش رو تو گور میلرزونه ! )


سوال : وب سرویس رو میشناسم . چند صفحه ای در موردش خوندم . با یکی از محیطهای توسعه اش آشنا هستم ( ر.ک مقاله قبلی ) . حالا  UDDI  با وب سرویس چه ارتباطی داشته بیده ؟؟

الف) ارتباطی نداشته بید .
ب) گزینه ب و جیم
ج) اطلاعاتی در این مورد موجود نیست
د) الان میگم !

جواب غیر تشریحی : گزینه د !

جواب تشریحی : همه شما با سرج انجین (  Motor e jostejoogar e internet !!! ) آشنا هستید . مجموعه نرم افزارهائى حاوی اطلاعات در مورد آدرسهای اینترنتی که حاوی کلمه ( کلمات ) یا مفهوم ( مفاهیم ) مورد نظر جستجوگر اند و به وی کمک میکنند به داده های مورد نظر که نمیداند در کدامین آدرس قرار گرفته اند دسترسی داشته باشد ! اما این موتوهای جستوجو چگونه و از کجا میدانند که کدام اطلاعات در کدام سایت قرار دارد ؟ از کجا میدانند کدام عکس در کدام صفحه قرار گرفته ؟ از کجا میدانند ... ؟؟ روشهای متعددی موجود است . موتور جستجو گر میتواند یک web crawler داشته باشد که با حرکت میان وب سایتهای مختلف اینترنت و ثبت کلمه های کلیدی موجود در آنها و اطلاعاتی ذی قیمت موجود ( با توجه به نوع طراحی ) آنها را در بانک اطلاعاتی موتور جستجوگر برای استفاده های بعدی ثبت کند . موتور جستجو گر میتواند افرادی را استخدام کند تا با گردش در میان سایتهای اینترنت آنها را بر حسب محتوی و کلمه کلیدی و ... برای استفاده های آتی ذخیره و ایندکس کند یا شرکتهائی که دارای سایتی با محتوای خاص هستند آن را به موتور جستجوگر معرفی کنند و از مزایای این تبادل دو طرفه بهره مند گردند  و ....

مشکل اینجاست که :

الف) موتورهای جستجوگر عموما محدود به صفحات وب هستند یا محدود به آدرسهای ایمیل یا ... ! نباید انتظار داشته باشید که کلیه سرورهای  Ftp ... کلیه سرویس دهندگان وب و  Soap  ... کلیه صفحات  Xml  و ... در خروجی جستجوی شما ظاهر گردند .

ب) شما نمیتوانید مطمئن باشد که هر آنچه در مورد موضوع مورد علاقه شما وجود دارد در خروجی جستجو نیز وجود دارد !

اما اگر شما آدرس ( آدرسهای ) الکترونیکی خود را در یک محضرخانه  UDDI  ذخیره و ثبت کنید میتوانید اطلاعات مفید و دقیقی از سرویسهای موجود خود را در محیط اینترنت گسترش دهید و هر زمان که تمایل داشتید محتوای انها را تغییر دهید ! شما مالک اطلاعات خود هستید !!

پس متوجه شده اید که  UDDI  استاندارد ایست برای ثبت اطلاعات موجود در یک سرویس وب ( یک صفحه اچ تی ام ال ساده تا پیچیده ترین صفحات مبتنی بر  Xml  و ... ) . 

UDDI Operator های متعددی فعلا در حال فعالیت هستند که برای نمونه میتوان از  HP , IBM , SAP , Microsoft  نام برد .

نکات مهم :

الف) سرویسهای وب شما ( آنچه آینده اینترنت پر از آنها خواهد بود ! ) میتوانند بصورت خودکار اطلاعاتی در مورد خود در محضرخانه های  UDDI  ثبت کنند . میتوانید خودتان بصورت دستی اینکار را انجام دهید . ( از طریق بخش مخصوص به اینکار در وب سایت شرکت متولی ثبت . مثلا اچ پی ! ) میتوانید از طریق نرم افزارهای متعددی که با وب سرویسهای موجود در این محضرخانه ها در ارتباطند اینکار را انجام دهید . میتوانید نرم افزاری مبتنی بر وب سرویس طراحی کنید که هر از چند گاهی وب سرویسها - Ftp  سرور ها و بانک آدرسهای ایمیل شما را چک کند و محتویات آن را با عنواین از پیش تعیین شده مورد نظر شما در محضرخانه  UDDI  ثبت کند و ...

ب)اطلاعات موجود در  UDDI Registry  ها عموما جهت محاسبات کنترل شده رایانه ای مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد نه توسط افراد مانند انچه در  Serach engine  ها اتفاق می افتد . تبادل اطلاعات بین نرم افزارهای متعدد که به منظورهای مختلفی تولید شده اند و ممکن است به یک نوع داده نیاز داشته باشند از اولین اهداف طراحی وب سرویس و به تبع آن خلق  UDDI  است ! ...  B2B   یعنی همین !

اگر دوست دارید یک سرویس  UDDI  را حضورا (!) ملاقات کنید اینجا را ببینید :

http://uddi.microsoft.com/default.aspx


راستی !!! این  UDDI مخفف چیست ؟؟

UDDI = Universal Description ,Discovery and Integration

 موفق و موید و از همه مهمتر آپ تو دیت باشید !  inpriZ

----------


## mahdieh88

با تشکر از مطالبتون
آیا شما اطلاعاتی در زمیته سیستم های مقیاس وسیع(ultra large scale system) و استانداردهای حاکم بر اون دارید؟

----------

